# Self release on CDbaby. Help!



## Georgebakh (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello

Thats my first time self release on CDbaby . Could someone help me how to upload my track on this distributor step by step ? Im little bit intimidated and need to find image licensing for music cover too.

Thanks 

George


----------



## tav.one (Nov 15, 2019)

They have a pretty extensive video collection and very responsive support team, try contacting the support, I’m sure you’ll be linked with best resources.


----------



## Georgebakh (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you 

And how its important to register copyright ?


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 16, 2019)

It's mandatory if you don't want to provide royalty free music.

As soon as possible, register your music to a PRO (based on your country).
By registering your music there, you will protect your pieces from being deposited by someone else. Also, the PRO will do its best to collect your royalties.


----------



## Georgebakh (Nov 16, 2019)

I thought it would be copyrighted by default after uploading song on distributors. Whithout that why they are allowed to use my song When its officially published all major platforms?


----------



## tav.one (Nov 16, 2019)

Copyright & PRO are different things.

You own the copyright, the moment you create the piece. It not necessary but suggested to get it registered by the office as well for several reasons, you can check more here: https://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-general.html#what


----------



## Georgebakh (Nov 16, 2019)

tav.one said:


> Copyright & PRO are different things.
> 
> You own the copyright, the moment you create the piece. It not necessary but suggested to get it registered by the office as well for several reasons, you can check more here: https://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-general.html#what



Thank you


Could you point me where can i get single photo licensing for music cover ? Majority of them require monthly payment which i do not need


----------



## tav.one (Nov 16, 2019)

Georgebakh said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Could you point me where can i get single photo licensing for music cover ? Majority of them require monthly payment which i do not need


Are you talking about the cover art? I’ve never felt the need to licence that. I don’t think its needed, but would like to know what you think.


----------



## Georgebakh (Nov 16, 2019)

tav.one said:


> Are you talking about the cover art? I’ve never felt the need to licence that. I don’t think its needed, but would like to know what you think.




Yeah i mean cover art to title song and artists name . I'm actually looking for ''Autumn'' photo


----------



## tav.one (Nov 16, 2019)

Try Unsplash.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 16, 2019)

I think I misunderstood before. I thought you already have an art and want to copyright that as well.

Yeah Unsplash for free and I think many others do have single photo licenses, I don’t think you’ll need anything more than unsplash.


----------



## Georgebakh (Nov 16, 2019)

I just bumped into picture that i really want to use , according to pixels terms its free to download but im not sure if it can be used for art cover without any permission 
HEre is one https://www.pexels.com/photo/lake-surrounded-with-orange-trees-2170232/

what do you think ?


----------



## tav.one (Nov 16, 2019)

Georgebakh said:


> I just bumped into picture that i really want to use , according to pixels terms its free to download but im not sure if it can be used for art cover without any permission
> HEre is one https://www.pexels.com/photo/lake-surrounded-with-orange-trees-2170232/
> 
> what do you think ?


As long as you're not selling the photo as is, its ok to use it as artwork.


----------



## Georgebakh (Nov 19, 2019)

tav.one said:


> As long as you're not selling the photo as is, its ok to use it as artwork.



Run into another issue , is that important to name song details before uploading ? i've got wave format from engineer but windows properties does not allow me to title song in all aspect year/album name/composer and etc 
what should i do?


----------



## tav.one (Nov 19, 2019)

Georgebakh said:


> Run into another issue , is that important to name song details before uploading ? i've got wave format from engineer but windows properties does not allow me to title song in all aspect year/album name/composer and etc
> what should i do?


Wav format can’t carry tags. You’ll add all the info in CDBaby, it will actually ask for tons of info about the song so don’t worry about it.


----------

